# Hi there



## Ranjana (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello There

I joined about a month ago, but I guess I'm still new to this, so just posting to say Hi.

I'm an asian bridal hair, make-up and henna artist in london, UK.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 1, 2006)

We're very glad to have you! Welcome!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Janice (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome! It's always great to have another artist, we look forward to seeing your work. Feel free to post photos of your work in our Say Cheese! forum.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello!


----------



## lara (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ranjana (Jun 2, 2006)

Thank you for the warm welcome.  I haven't got round to putting my hair & make up portfolio online but I have some henna pics and face painting photos on my flickr gallery.  Feel free to look around.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/melodiclotus/

ooops edited to include the url because I forgot to put that in.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 9, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Ranjana! Welcome to Specktra


----------

